# 5 gallon tank... what to put in it?



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

So, my dear Admiral Apocalypse passed away yesterday. He was my favorite betta and now I have a 5 gallon tank that is empty. I know 5 gallon is not big but is there another fish specie that can be housed in it? Like guppies or tetras??? If so how many?
Do you have any other fish in mind that I could put in it? What would you recommend?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

A 5 gal isn't large enough for anything but a betta. All small tetra species are shoaling and need tanks larger than 20 gallons. Guppies will quickly overpopulate a 5 gal. 

But if you're interested in something different, you could turn it into a shrimp colony. I've never done it but know a few people who have and greatly enjoy it.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

What about those Glowfish..if you do 3-4 of those, I think maybe ok..but double check..with LFS..not too sure.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

lelei said:


> What about those Glowfish..if you do 3-4 of those, I think maybe ok..but double check..with LFS..not too sure.


Glowfish are just a genetically altered version of zebra danio. They are a HIGHLY active fish and need tanks larger than 20 gallons. They are also a shoaling fish that need to be in groups larger than 10 to avoid fin nipping. They are not a good fit in a 5 gallon tank.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh, wow..really didnt even know..thanks Koi..when I see the small tanks, again (Petco, not advertising right) another prob here..I thought it was ok..there are some 2-3 gallon that offer "Glowfish kits" unreal..


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks guys. I've decided to transfer Winchester my DT who is in a 3 gallon to the 5 gallon and my VT Alcide to the 3 gallon because he's in a 2 gallon right now. More swimming place for everyone. I'll keep the 2 gallon just in case the betta bug bites again. :-D


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea! Although I find to keep the betta bug away, it helps to have all of my tanks filled.


----------

